

Show HN: GiftcardMate, a Mint.com for Giftcard Balances - fatalerrorx3
http://giftcardmate.com

======
fatalerrorx3
Didn't get any feedback on my post late last night, hoping that someone can
give me any comments/suggestions, won't post anymore..appreciate any feedback
on the idea both positive and negative suggestions/comments welcome

Thanks!

